# Algae Eaters eat Algae?



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have often thought about buying an algae eater to help keep my tank in check. I feed lightly (once a day) and run the lights 10hrs a day on average. my question is, I always have green algae on my centerpiece (I think it's a ceramic version of driftwood) which I actually like, but then I get brown algae growing on the bottom sides of the glass that keeps returning about every 2-3weeks after wiping it down. Ok...now here's the question (I promise this time), will an algae eater eat this stuff and if not, what are my options. Sry for any spelling error that may be present....on mobile device .

Metal


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Most algae eaters will deal with the diatoms (brown algae), you will be hard pressed to fine one that deals with the hard green algae. Diatoms though are usually signs of a new or establishing tank, they shouldn't be present in a mature setup even without an algae eater.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Snails work well. They clean the green algae off my tank walls brilliantly. Mystery snails or nirite snails are both good choices, they're big enough that you can just get 1 to do the job and you won't have the massive reproduction problems that you get with the tiny snails.


----------



## BobtheSnail (Oct 6, 2011)

I really like my mystery snail. Had him for a month and he's very active... he covers the entire 10 gallon he's in pretty much every day.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

So for a 27gal cube, 1 mystery snail will be enough? I never got one in fear of them multiplying ( Ive heard horror stories)

Metal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> So for a 27gal cube, 1 mystery snail will be enough? I never got one in fear of them multiplying ( Ive heard horror stories)


I have two mystery snails in my 30 gal, but I've never had algae problems so I have to feed mine. I'd start out with just one (unless you want two; they're $2-3 a piece) and see how he does. Mystery snails are heterosexual, so you have to have both a female and a male snail to reproduce. When buying one or two snails , it's a bit hard to sex them since the male reproductive gland is not exactly visible, so don't worry about what you have. They don't hatch overnight. If they spawn, one will lay red eggs around the water line; it'll look like you have a raspberry in your tank. Just scrape them out, dry them out/alcohol, and voila! no snail problems.

I love my two snails; they're darling, active, and generally more entertaining than my fish.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool,I'll have to check them out. Will they climb up my artificial rock work and clean it? Also I have artificial plants, is that a problem? Do the play nice with cories? Sorry for all the questions 

MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

Since you have algae, they should clean it up. If you run out of algae, though, you will have to feed them some wafers. It's not a big deal. They'll crawl over everything. I've read that some people's stick to walls and smooth surfaces only, but mind don't. They have covered every surface right down to my plants (and we have the same plants in our aquariums). I remember watching my gold one balance on some "prickly" plant (the short blue one in yours) and thinking that must not be comfortable. 

But yes, they clean your tank, crawl on everything, and provide superb entertainment.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome, i think I will pick one up. Feeding them isn't a problem because I feed my cories algae wafers every other day as well. 

Thanks for all the input,
MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, one last question  

I have a 4" gap between my canopy and the back of the tank, will a mystery snail climb out from this opening?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

You're more likely to have your fish out of water than your snail. Mystery snails are cool in that, like African Dwarf Frogs and fish, they cannot thrive outside of water. When they hit the water line in your tank they do one of two things:
A. They change course and travel back down the tank walls 
or
B. They continue crawling up, get about 2mm aboce the water line, retract into their shells, and fall to the floor

Your snail won't escape! You're more likely to have a fish out of water than a Mystery Snail outside the tank, so don't worry. Many would argue that there are easier pets (snakes, spiders, et al) but the Mystery Snails is one of the easiest animals to care for. 

Also he won't beat up your fish.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

downerbeautiful said:


> You're more likely to have your fish out of water than your snail. Mystery snails are cool in that, like African Dwarf Frogs and fish, they cannot thrive outside of water. When they hit the water line in your tank they do one of two things:
> A. They change course and travel back down the tank walls
> or
> B. They continue crawling up, get about 2mm aboce the water line, retract into their shells, and fall to the floor
> ...


Thanks downer!

Ill have to pick one up next time im at Petsmart

MetalArm3


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh! And since this is a rookie mistake (I've made it a dozen times), I'll give you a heads up. You'll know your snails dead when your tank smells terrible and the hood to the opening of the shell relaxes. When my snails were new, they were shy and would curl up tight in their shells, sometimes for hours! I thought I killed them, but they were just startled. Once they're used to their environment, they won't shut themselves in (unless they feel threatened). It's no big deal; don't panic if he doesn't move for a few hours, ha ha!


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahaha, I can see that being an easy mistake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 5, 2011)

If you go to aquabid you can get the mystery snails in almost any color. gold, cream, blue, purple, magenta, pink. I keep meaning to order myself a purple one!

If you are not familiar with Aquabid it can look confusing at first. Type Mystery snail in search and that will help you get past all the text. It is pretty much ebay for fish.


----------



## BobtheSnail (Oct 6, 2011)

The Petsmart I went to had gold, black, white, and I think blue snails. Mine never goes above the water line; just sometimes sits there for a while and then he'll go the other way. His favorite place seems to be right behind the filter...

Also, Bob (my snail) has floated to the top of the tank a couple of times. So if yours does that, don't worry. They sometimes get air bubbles trapped in their shells. I would've left him, but the filter kept pushing him down into the water and then he was running into the fish!!! So I just took a plastic cup and trapped him in it, and when he was grounded again I let him out 

I was worried he was dead, though. I put him in a cup with warmer water to see if he would come out and he did. That usually works, so if you're ever in doubt, try that. Downerbeautiful is right; if your snail dies you will know... it smells awful!!! Yuck...


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for all the input everyone! I will be buying my mystery snail this Friday and then monitor it over the weekend. I checked out aquabid, very interesting site (like eBay) but will be going to Petsmart to make this purchase . I hope they have awesome colors at mine.

Metal


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

As a heads up on colors:

Black - The original; looks good, but depending on your background and substrate, they can be hard to find (I have black gravel and a black background so I never find mine)

Gold - Most popular; super vibrant coloring; might not get as big as the black one

Blue - almost grey, not a heavily saturate blue color; also might not get as big

Ivory - my LPSs (any and all of them) don't carry the ivory, so I haven't seen it


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I have multicolor brown gravel with a blue background with green plants on it. By any chance would the yellow color illuminate or glow under my moonlights like my yellow plant?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't recall my snail being fluorescent under moonlights like my orange and yellow plants are, but I never really looked to see if he was. I can check tonight, though, to see if he glows.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, let me know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

The gold snail isn't so glow-ie under the light. Actually, he's not fluorescent at all. Sad, though, because he'd be ultra-cool if he was. I still think gold is the best color to select because it's vibrant and visible.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool, thanks for checking. I would've been suck if they glowed. I'm going to go pick on up from Petsmart on my way home from work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I GOT IT! My Petsmart had black, yellow, ivory and blue colors. I settled with blue so it didn't blend into my natural colored gravel. This little guy is around a 1/4 inch from front to back and is quite active. Now let's see it's awesome cleaning powers.....

Thanks Everybody,
MetalArm3


----------



## BobtheSnail (Oct 6, 2011)

YAY! Enjoy him!


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

How's your new boy doing?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think my snail took some pep pills or something. In an average day he goes around all the walls on the tanks and rides the air pump hose down at least 13times a day. Is this normal....I thought snails were snailish. But, damn I never thought I would be so entertained. A much needed buy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## downerbeautiful (Aug 5, 2011)

My gold one is fast and super active. He covers the tank several times a day. My black one just acts sluggish by comparison.

I think people falsely attribute inactivity to these little guys! They're one of my tank's feature attractions, ha! Active's always better than lethargic anyway.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea, is it sad that I favor the snail over the fish in my tank (lol). I'm glade I got one, thanks for your help.

MetalArm3

P.S. did you ever see them eat, the little mouths on the glass (ahahhahah, good stuff)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

